# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  đổi asd13a-a đê các bác ơi

## elenercom

Tôi có dư mấy cái driver họ anpha step asd13a-a. Không biết có bác nào có nhu cầu đổi chác không nhỉ? Em nó còn ngon lắm đó các bác ạ

----------


## CKD

Thế bạn elenercom muốn đổi với món gì?

----------


## Nam CNC

eh eh .... cho em cạnh tranh với..... em là trùm hàng hóa đủ loại mà, muốn đổi cái gì nè bác elenercom????

----------


## elenercom

Các bác có gì thì cứ đề xuất chứ tôi họ Thich, tên là Đủ Thứ mà.
Giao lưu vủi vẻ là chính

----------


## ahdvip

Chụp cái hình lên cho nó sinh động đi anh.

----------


## culitruong

Đổi chác kiểu này bao giờ mới khớp kèo.


Tớ con con gà bác muốn đổi không ?

----------


## Nam CNC

Em mù mờ phần điện, nhưng khoái mấy con anpha step. Bác cho thêm vài thông số đi, nó điều khiển được bao nhiêu A ? , điều khiển động cơ loại nào loại mặt bích 42? 60? 90? mà bác có luôn mấy con động cơ này không ? em biết được nhiêu đó tự nhiên đem ra vài món ngon ngon đổi liền à.

----------


## elenercom

@culi trưởng. Tôi rất thích đề xuất của bác. Nhưng con gà phải kèm thêm chai rượu nữa mới hợp lý. Mà con gà gửi ra Hà nội không biết có sống nổi không ta?
@namcnc : con này đá cặp với mo toR mặt bích 42 thì chuẩn nhất. Tôi thử kéo con aSm66 cũng vâẫn được tất nhiên là không thể chạy hết tải . Còn cái ảnh thì xin nợ bác (hoặc bác xem bài gần đây của bác ghoang thì phải có 6 bộ mới keng đó)
Chưa đổi chác đã thấy vui là thành công rồi. Kekeke

----------


## CKD

Con gà chuyển được ra HN đó bạn. Mình chuyển thú kiểng (chim) gà từ Thái Bình về tận Miền tây Đồng Tháp còn được nè. Rượu cũng đã chuyển đi ngần ấy rồi.

----------


## elenercom

Nợ các bác mấy cái hình đây


Mời các bác , có gà đổi gà, có rượu thì đổi rượu nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

Hàng của bác em thấy rồi đó, cũng ngon dù hơi nhỏ công suất xíu, nếu nó điểu khiển đươc ASM66 thì quá ok. Em biết hàng đổi hàng nhưng ít nhất bác muốn cái gì đi chứ, gợi ý cho em chút chút để em còn đoán mò được, chứ bác muốn gà thì ngày mai ra siêu thị mua nguyên con gà gửi thiệt à..... ( đổi hàng với bác em có cảm giác như đang dụ gà vậy đó hehehe )
     Hàng của em show lên đây khá nhiều, bác muốn cái nào trong số đó? thấy hợp cạ anh em mình chơi luôn à.

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác gì đó ơi, có ông bạn muốn mua 2 cái, bác có bán không ? ảnh chỉ lấy drive thôi, bác báo giá và bao chạy nữa là ok.... em thấy ok là mua giúp liền, vì trước mắt chưa có hàng gì xứng đáng cả nên đành dùng hàng nóng đổi với bác được không ?

----------


## elenercom

Tôi đã in box cho bác số tài khoản cá nhân rồi. Không biết ý bác thế nào?

----------


## Nam CNC

quên bác ơi, ngày mai em chuyển tiền, à bác nhắn tin lại giúp em nhé, do hộp thư đầy em xóa hết luôn và xóa nhầm mail tài khoản của bác, bác test giúp em nhé, giá bác báo cho em là bao gồm ship luôn hả ?

----------


## Ga con

Con này ASD13B-A chứ không phải A-A như tiêu đề.
2 cái này khác nhau đó. Bác Nam muốn dùng thì cứ thử rồi biết.
Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

dạ em giao dịch từ lâu rồi, ông bạn bảo xài ok ....

----------


## thehiena2

cẦN ĐỔI HOẶC MUA
1 ĐỘNG CƠ ALPHASTEP ASM46AK-T10= ASM66AC
            1 DRIVER ASD12A-C                        = ASD16AS
             HOẶC AI CÓ BÁO GIÁ INBOX EM CÁC EM TRÊN MÀ EM CẦN ĐỔI, KO ĐỔI ĐƯỢC EM XIN MUA Ạ
THANKS

----------


## Nam CNC

cái gì của bác , muốn đổi cái gì , chứ em thấy 2 vế cái cao cái thấp chẳng ngang bằng lấy gì đổi.

----------


## inhainha

Bác muốn mua gì đó thì inbox mình nhé

----------


## thehiena2

Em thì có biết gì nhiều đâu! Em có những thứ kia mà ko có những thứ còn lại, có bác nào đổi với em không, nếu các bác thấy mình bị hẹm thì cứ cho cao kiến em bù thêm tiền nữa để  trao đổi, em ko có ý là mình đổi cái có giá trị thấp để lấy cái có giá trị cao, mà em đang cần chúng để cho nó đồng bộ và lắp máy cho cá nhân thôi tinh thần CNC mong muốn, chứ ko có kiêu " Ăn khôn" gì ở đây, mong các bác và anh em thông cảm nhá!

----------


## baotrieu81

E có cái CALTEK CA8020A 20MHz mới chưa sử dụng, cần đổi với bác nào có driver step 2 phase dòng max từ 4.5A và step size 86 nhé. Bảo Triều 0984543682

----------

